# Diploma Certificate



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello.

I currently am planning to go to Abu Dhabi for work.
I am a U.S Citizen and in order to obtain work visa in Abu Dhabi, they informed me that i will need a notorized diploma.

I called the UAE Embassy and they have told me that i have to first get the Notorized Diploma from my University -> then have it certified at the state of indiana (the school is in that state)-> then have it certified/authenticated at the state of department in washington DC-> then have it authenticated at the UAE Embassy in washington DC.

This is a long process which takes so much time. Now my question is,
IF I plan to arrive in abu dhabi while the document process is going on, once it is certified by the State of the Department, can i get the Diploma authenticated in Abu dhabi? or do i have to go through the UAE Embassy in the States? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## cjpark86 (Oct 10, 2012)

*.*

can anyone please help? any U.S Citizens ?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

You'll have to do it in states. If you are planning to do it in UAE, you'll need to certify in the US embassy in Abu Dhabi (after all of what you mention with exception of UAE embassy, ) After the embassy does that stamping, with MOFA in UAE.


----------



## Melis612 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am also from the US & had to go through the same process. I used a company called ASAP Document services, just google them. I sent them a photo printout of my diploma & a check & they took care of it in about 10 days. Everything was sent directly to my employer here so it was a pretty painless process, other than the cost which was about $280.00. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

cjpark86 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I currently am planning to go to Abu Dhabi for work.
> I am a U.S Citizen and in order to obtain work visa in Abu Dhabi, they informed me that i will need a notorized diploma.
> ...


I think you are making this process more difficult than it should be. A notarized diploma is the diploma they give you when you graduate. It has signatures of the president of the college/school usually. I would ask your employer as opposed to the embassy.


----------

